# Just getting into offshore fishing



## pbmang (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys.  I know there are a couple of deep sea captains on the board, and I am going to be getting a boat that I think will be offshore worthy soon.  It won't handle massive waves well, but I think it will be plenty big enough to get offshore a decent ways.  I would like to do some bottom fishing and trolling around Panama City, but I don't have a single rod that is fit for this type of fishing.

Can you guys give me a few suggestions on what type of rods/reels would be good for bottom fishing, shark fishing and trolling for species that would be around PCB?  Also, is there any good place to pick up some used equiptment?  The gear doesn't have to be the best, since I'm only going to use it probably twice a year, but I would like it to be able to handle some decent fish.

Thanks!


----------



## deadend (Jun 26, 2008)

Some Penn Senators and Spinfishers will suit you well and can be picked up reasonably.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool.  Senators is what I was thinking, what size(s) would you suggest?


----------



## FishingAddict (Jun 26, 2008)

DON"T DO IT!  It's much cheaper to go the the seafood market!!

And, just food for thought- Never go off shore on a boat with one motor....

and NEVER go offshore with out lots of experiance first. Scary things can happen when you least expect it.

Weather....weather...weather....


I can't tell you how many times I have heard about people going out on glass and coming in on unexpected 7 footers...and sometimes they don't have enought fuel because you burn a whole lot more gas in waves like that.

Just do some research to know what you are getting into


----------



## pbmang (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you are saying.  I am getting my grandfathers old boat, and I know he use to take it to Titusville every year for the winter.  He would go out with 1 battery and a compass and that was it.  Pretty crazy if you ask me, but hey, he was old shool.  Plus, I don't like to eat fish, so that would be a total waste of money!


----------



## stev (Jun 26, 2008)

*starters cost $$$$*











here are some you will need for off shore .Top 3 for trollin  all roller guides .1/2 base 150lb test andy line.2 speed also.

if your interested in them pm me.all custom rods also.
If you dont have any salt water experience off shore dont do it .Best is to go with some one with experience.Its a different world out there .equipment and electronics.


----------



## Rem270 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have to agree with Fishing Addict.  If you have a buddy with experience let him go with you a couple of times.  Just a word of warning, after you catch that first fish you will be hooked and twice a year will become as much as possible.  Never go alone!!!  Had a buddy of my uncle leave out of Charleston with no float plan by him self.  3 days later my uncle calls his cell phone and the coast guard stationed at Tybee Island Ga answered the phone.  Seems a fisherman found his boat 7 miles off the coast of Savannah out of gas, unmanned, and with the throttle full up.  We never recovered his body.  Being offshore is great, your lucky to have a boat.  Good luck.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a buddy whoes dad has a boat off of Tybee and goes out all the time.  My buddy doesn't do much fishing, but he said his father would be more than happy to help me out with the basics, plus I have been operating boats for quite some time.  Granted, the ocean is a totally different beast, but I'm not 100% green.  I have been chartering deep sea boats for the last 5 years, and I am 125% hooked.  It's amazing how much harder those salt water fish pull!


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jun 26, 2008)

What I did before I bought a boat and all the gear to begin offshore fishing was about once every two weeks I'd go in the bathroom, turn on the shower and begin poking $100's down the drain until it really hurt... By the time I bought the boat and all my gear, electronics, insurance, bait and gas it didnt hurt near as bad... 

Sometimes ebay has some good deals as well as folks on the GON & Florida Sportsman forum.


----------



## capt stan (Jun 27, 2008)

All good advise but man when it's in your blood...it's there and there is nothing like it!!

Boat.....

BREAK
OUT
ANOTHER
THOUSAND

Believe me...I know..But I don't care.. You only live once, our time is short Enjoy what you do as aften as you can. I do what I can within my means and don't get over extended and offshore boat is a serious COMMITMENT!!!. 
Folks that don't do what they enjoy because of worring about the dollar are gonna get surprized to find out they can't take it with them when they are gone and the times they could have went and enjoyed it are...over  Just my 2 cents.Enjoy life while you can!!!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Jun 27, 2008)

Pineyrooter said:


> What I did before I bought a boat and all the gear to begin offshore fishing was about once every two weeks I'd go in the bathroom, turn on the shower and begin poking $100's down the drain until it really hurt... By the time I bought the boat and all my gear, electronics, insurance, bait and gas it didnt hurt near as bad...


----------



## pbmang (Jun 27, 2008)

capt stan said:


> All good advise but man when it's in your blood...it's there and there is nothing like it!!
> 
> Boat.....
> 
> ...



Trust me, I know all about it   Got a new to me bass boat two years ago.  Since then I am on my 3rd lower unit, 2nd prop and 2nd trolling motor.  All of it broke from freak things, nothing I actually did to them 

Also, how far out do you need to go to get to some reefs off of Panama City?  I am 100% fine with simply catching small snapper and whatnot.  I'm not after anything massive, yet.  I just want to get my feet wet so to speak.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 27, 2008)

There is nothing like fishing offshore if one can afford it now! For me, that pleasure is long gone, but I did enjoy it once!

Good luck and be careful out there!


----------



## deadend (Jun 27, 2008)

pbmang said:


> Cool.  Senators is what I was thinking, what size(s) would you suggest?



A couple of 3/0 and 4/0 senators with 20 and 30 will do good with matching rods.  Maybe a 6/0 or two with 50 for heavier stuff.  Spinfisher 750's work well also for casting and light trolling.


----------



## seaweaver (Jun 27, 2008)

Not far. There are art.reefs  w/in sight of the condos
Old school still works fine and has been getting it done for ever in tackle,boats, methods.
The hills are full of folks that never go cuz they have been told to throw $$$.
Practical and common sense is your best tool and take baby steps.
A good float plan, and on board safety gear will save the day.
And redundancy in all nav. equipment.
My pal just bought a integrated Nav/sonar/fuel/engine system.
If the head fails he has Nothing.
"it's what they are doing to all boats"
yea, and if the coast guard thought so well of it they would hand out captain Lic. w/ every unit over $800.
His dad was the USCG Commander of the southern district....

when all else fails a cheep am radio and a watch will bring you home.


----------



## Georgiagator (Jun 27, 2008)

just rember the rules keep changing check at the bait shope for any new rules  like the new dehooker and deflater and also heard that you can only use circle hooks now, will have to check on that


----------



## kingfish (Jun 27, 2008)

Other than rods and reels, here are some other things to consider that will keep you safe and put fish in the boat:

The best life vests money can buy.

 2 top of the line VHF radios, one mounted with matching antenna, and a top of the line hand held.

2 GPS units one mounted one hand held.

A top of the line depth recorder.

Learn how to throw a 6-8 or bigger foot cast net.

A good gaff and net.

Take a coil of single strand wire and teach your self how to twist a haywire.  When you think you have it down, take the hook/wire and put it on your truck bumber and pull it as hard as you can.  Watch the wraps and see what they do.  If they turn or unwind, keep working at it until they don't budge.

Learn how to crimp mono and cable.

Learn how to sharpen hooks, none of the big factory hooks come presharpened  

Learn how to tie the improved clinch not and the polmar (sp) knot.

Learn how to rig a single hook ballyhoo so it swims.

Buy at least one top of the line piece of equipment every year so in 20 years you have as much stuff as the rest of us.

Learn boat, motor, trailer and battery maintenance.  The first year with your boat is always the best and unless you keep it up, it can get expensive and dangerous.

Go fishing alot and try to learn everything you can on every trip.

You have to lose big fish in order learn what not to do the next time.

Kingfish


----------



## rustvyper (Jun 27, 2008)

Take a coastguard or power-squadron boating course. Buy some good charts & a $70 garmin & 2 shakespear trollers from academy for 40 each, then start fishing.
Does it take a lot of $? it can, but experience comes with doing. I was 10YO with a surf rod & a $2 silver spoon off the back of my granddaddy's sail boat being told by all the "expierenced" offshore guys that I didn't have a chance. One 40# dolphin later...
You can't catch 'em 'til you get a line wet. As long as you are safe, start cheap. Then upgrade as you learn.
just my 2cents


----------



## pbmang (Jun 27, 2008)

kingfish said:


> Other than rods and reels, here are some other things to consider that will keep you safe and put fish in the boat:
> 
> The best life vests money can buy.



Already got them.  I've been bass fishing for 20 years now, and just got a boat capable of running 75 plus MPH, so I deffently didn't skimp on those suckers.



> 2 top of the line VHF radios, one mounted with matching antenna, and a top of the line hand held.



I didn't think about getting 2, but that is an excellent idea



> 2 GPS units one mounted one hand held.
> 
> 
> A top of the line depth recorder.



I've got one of the Humminbird 987 sidescan units, and it has done well for others in saltwater.  I even have a spare transducer.  I just need to add a GPS puck.  I also have a handheld GPS for trecking around in the woods, so that would be perfect.



> Learn how to throw a 6-8 or bigger foot cast net.



I've got a 12 ft. Cracker net, but I don't think there is a spot that would be condusive on this boat to throwing a net.  I figured Sabiki rigs would be a good bet.  If not, i'll just buy it from the guy anchored out in the inlet.



> A good gaff and net.



I don't plan on keeping anything because I'm not big on the taste of fish.  Would it still be a good idea to have these?



> Take a coil of single strand wire and teach your self how to twist a haywire.  When you think you have it down, take the hook/wire and put it on your truck bumber and pull it as hard as you can.  Watch the wraps and see what they do.  If they turn or unwind, keep working at it until they don't budge.
> 
> Learn how to crimp mono and cable.
> 
> ...



I've done a little sharking from the beach, as well as all the bass fishing, so I think that should be covered.  I just need to learn to tie a solid dropper rig for snapper 



> Learn how to rig a single hook ballyhoo so it swims.
> 
> Buy at least one top of the line piece of equipment every year so in 20 years you have as much stuff as the rest of us.



I will deffently work on these!



> Learn boat, motor, trailer and battery maintenance.  The first year with your boat is always the best and unless you keep it up, it can get expensive and dangerous.



Got it!



> Go fishing alot and try to learn everything you can on every trip.
> 
> You have to lose big fish in order learn what not to do the next time.
> 
> Kingfish



I plan on it!  I am pretty excited to get out and just see what happens.  I did find some rods on Craigslist:

4-Penn 113H - new 80# rods----$125.00 each

That comes spooled with 80lb line.  Does that seem like a good deal?  The reels are used, but in good shape according to the guy and the pictures backs that up.

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 27, 2008)

Check this site out,

www.thehulltruth.com 
(I bought 4 used Shimano Trinidad 30's and my boat off there)
Also some cool info


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 27, 2008)

Number 1 rule: Always tell a dependable person where you're going and when you expect to be back.
Number 2 rule: Have fun!
Definition of boat: A hole in the water surrounded by wood,metal,or fiberglass into which you pour money.


----------



## stev (Jun 27, 2008)

Learn how to tie off shore knots ,














Uni-knots 
Uni knots line to leader
offshore knot
albright knot 
bridling live baits also.

And bimini twist if you want.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't plan on keeping anything because I'm not big on the taste of fish.  Would it still be a good idea to have these?



What about when you want someone to go to help for expenses (GAS) I am sure they would want to keep fish.  Also Gaffs are good for multiple uses, like reaching to get something in the water or you drop something in the water or getting a dock line, once again in the water


----------



## stev (Jun 27, 2008)

gafs and dehooker ,use a turkey injector for deflater.Make sure your gafs have flotation for those that may drop them.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 28, 2008)

pbmang said:


> Hey guys.  I know there are a couple of deep sea captains on the board, and I am going to be getting a boat that I think will be offshore worthy soon.  It won't handle massive waves well, but I think it will be plenty big enough to get offshore a decent ways.  I would like to do some bottom fishing and trolling around Panama City, but I don't have a single rod that is fit for this type of fishing.
> 
> Can you guys give me a few suggestions on what type of rods/reels would be good for bottom fishing, shark fishing and trolling for species that would be around PCB?  Also, is there any good place to pick up some used equiptment?  The gear doesn't have to be the best, since I'm only going to use it probably twice a year, but I would like it to be able to handle some decent fish.
> 
> Thanks!



I need to know what kind of boat you are getting. If you plan on bottom fishing in the gulf some reefs could be out 20-30 miles. I also need to know what electronics your going to have on the boat or the boat has on it already. Post the information about the boat and I will answer the questions.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 28, 2008)

Another thing if your only going twice a year. I would just charter a boat when you go down. Its a lot different going out on your own than going with a capt. Its work to get out then fish/work then work when you get back. Its all day and your beat when you get done. If you look at the numbers what you will spend on your own boat in a year like gear, payments/insurance, maintance, and fuel fishing and towing you would come out ahead just going twice a year with a charter capt. Plus having the capt knowledge of the fishing grounds. Thats just my opinion. My soon to be father in law just sold his boat he had a 2005 Grady White Marlin. I would go down with my fiancee a couple times year and fish with him in FL. There's a lot more to off shore fishing than hoping in a boat and going. His boat had maybe 20,000 in electronics on it. And there were still times we got caught out in storms. He was always up before us online checking the weather reports like the seas and wind direction. Just because you can buy a boat doesn't mean your ready for the ocean. I suggest you search for the tread on here about the stories of the most scared you been on a boat.


Heres the link: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=166047&highlight=scared


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 29, 2008)

I figgured out the best way long ago. being born in south Fla. I got a Capt. ticket at age 23 , then went to work on private yachts fishing the Bahamas and the Fla. coast. Fished for years in GREAT places , caught BIG fish , and It didn,t cost me a DIME!! No fuel bills. maint costs , dockage , and I got to fish in boats that I NEVER could have owned myself


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2008)

pbmang said:


> I'm not after anything massive, yet.  I just want to get my feet wet so to speak.



This sounds a whole lot like what I used to tell my dates in high school and college.  The same thing will happen to you that happened to me then, once you get your feet wet, you gonna jump all the way in


----------



## pbmang (Jun 29, 2008)

When we go to PC, we are usually down there for 2 weeks.  If I chartered a captain 5 or 6 days, that would get VERY expensive, but I sure would like to fish more than a day or two out of the time we are down there.  Usually we charter two deep sea boats while we are down there, and then get on a party boat 3 or so times.  I'm not a big fan of the party boats simply because of the crowd, but it's still a lot of fun.  With this boat, the goal isn't to go out and catch a bunch of big fish, its just to get out there and catch one or two.  I just like to be out on the ocean, and would love to go when I feel like it.  

The boat itself is a Glastron Aventura 215.  I think it's 22 feet long and have an OMC 185 in it.  When  I am saying offshore, I mean 5 miles or less, not making some 30 mile run.  I'm just as happy catching 2 pound snapper as I am catching 20 pound snapper.  What I really want to do is  anchor out at night and try and catch some big sharks off of the beach!  We did that last yeah, and it was AWESOME!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, i'm pretty landlocked but i think 5 miles and under is considered inshore? Maybe?

Don't quote me on that, because i really have no clue, but thats what we've always called it/thought of it as...


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 29, 2008)

pbmang said:


> When we go to PC, we are usually down there for 2 weeks.  If I chartered a captain 5 or 6 days, that would get VERY expensive, but I sure would like to fish more than a day or two out of the time we are down there.  Usually we charter two deep sea boats while we are down there, and then get on a party boat 3 or so times.  I'm not a big fan of the party boats simply because of the crowd, but it's still a lot of fun.  With this boat, the goal isn't to go out and catch a bunch of big fish, its just to get out there and catch one or two.  I just like to be out on the ocean, and would love to go when I feel like it.
> 
> The boat itself is a Glastron Aventura 215.  I think it's 22 feet long and have an OMC 185 in it.  When  I am saying offshore, I mean 5 miles or less, not making some 30 mile run.  I'm just as happy catching 2 pound snapper as I am catching 20 pound snapper.  What I really want to do is  anchor out at night and try and catch some big sharks off of the beach!  We did that last yeah, and it was AWESOME!



I tried to look up the boat you listed and all I could find was a ski/deck boat. I don't know but if all you want to do is go out a little was and hang out and fish it should be ok. I don't know what your spending on the boat but you can find some really nice 20-22 ft center consoles for around 10,000. And it would be a fishing boat with live wells, fish boxes, rod holders and large fuel tanks. And it would do everything you needed bottom fish, troll and free line baits. I just don't know how well the boat your looking at would hold up in the salt. Some of the brands to look at are Key Largo and Carolina Skiff.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not spending a dime on the boat, and it is basically a BIG ski boat.  My grandpa used it in salt for 25 plus years, so it is pretty much built to handle it.  He even has it decked out with rod holders and all 

This is a quick picture I snapped of it yesterday before I put it back in the garage.  To me atleast, it looks like its a beast, but then again, I am use to looking at bass boats.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 30, 2008)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Well, i'm pretty landlocked but i think 5 miles and under is considered inshore? Maybe?
> 
> Don't quote me on that, because i really have no clue, but thats what we've always called it/thought of it as...



How about we split the difference and call it near shore then?    I'm pretty much clueless aswell!


----------



## stev (Jun 30, 2008)

25 yrs .how long has it been settin up not being used.wheres the bow.


----------



## pbmang (Jun 30, 2008)

stev said:


> 25 yrs .how long has it been settin up not being used.wheres the bow.



It's not been in the water for about 5 years, but he had a mechanic come and service it every fall, excluding last year because the mechanic passed away.  The boat is in mint condition, all of the switches still work and the motor turns right over.  I slapped a new battery in it this weekend and am going to put new plugs in it (there was a small amount of corrosion on the old ones) and I see no reason why it shouldn't crank right up.  Everything in the motor looks brand new, and all of the accessory wiring looks to have been upgraded from the original factory stuff.  

What do you mean, wheres the bow?  Your looking at it!


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 30, 2008)

pbmang said:


> I'm not spending a dime on the boat, and it is basically a BIG ski boat.  My grandpa used it in salt for 25 plus years, so it is pretty much built to handle it.  He even has it decked out with rod holders and all
> 
> This is a quick picture I snapped of it yesterday before I put it back in the garage.  To me atleast, it looks like its a beast, but then again, I am use to looking at bass boats.



Nice looking boat it should do everything want. If it doesn't have a top I would go ahead and get one it gets pretty hot out there. Good Luck and post some pics when you get back from one of your trips.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jun 30, 2008)

It,s a deep V , It,ll do it.


----------



## kingfish (Jun 30, 2008)

First off, Swamp Hunter has the  right idea on fishing.  My best fishing buddy has caught more big fish, and won his share of big money and never owned a boat in his life.  He shows up on time, pays his way plus, and doesn't think he knows everything.  On top of that he is the best man to have on the rod when there is a big fish on than I'll ever be.  This being said, you can turn that hull into a monster.  Your ace in the hole is clearing all the pleasure stuff out of the cock pit and putting hard core fishing stuff in there.  Maximize your fishing/cockpit space.  I see swivel chair on the helm side, maybe a small leaning post on the passenger side and a big cooler to sit on in the middle that doubles as a fish box.  A good circular live well and  a whole bunch of flush mount rod holders on each gunnel.  Remember to plumb your live well so the intake is at the bottom of the well, to push all the bad water out from the bottom to the top.  Good luck dude, you are creating a monster of a fishing machine !!   P.S.  Don,t forget the bilge pumps, both auto and manual switch     Kingfish


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 30, 2008)

Replace the empellor,(water pump) if it has been sitting for 5 years. You don't want to run hot out there.I bought a used boat that sat for two years and it let me down in the salt.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 30, 2008)

pbmang said:


> How about we split the difference and call it near shore then?  I'm pretty much clueless aswell!


 
Agreed. As in my picture, most of my salt fishing is done from the surf, or no farther than 3 miles out on a bay boat, so i can't speak for those extra 2 miles


----------



## pbmang (Jul 1, 2008)

DBM78 said:


> Nice looking boat it should do everything want. If it doesn't have a top I would go ahead and get one it gets pretty hot out there. Good Luck and post some pics when you get back from one of your trips.



Thanks a lot.  My grandpa took amazing care of his boats, and this one is in almost showroom condition.  Luckily, it has a top that attaches to the windshields, and you can release it in stages (If that makes sense).  It can cover just the front 1/4, or half the back deck or it can cover the entire thing.



kingfish said:


> This being said, you can turn that hull into a monster.  Your ace in the hole is clearing all the pleasure stuff out of the cock pit and putting hard core fishing stuff in there.  Maximize your fishing/cockpit space.  I see swivel chair on the helm side, maybe a small leaning post on the passenger side and a big cooler to sit on in the middle that doubles as a fish box.  A good circular live well and  a whole bunch of flush mount rod holders on each gunnel.  Remember to plumb your live well so the intake is at the bottom of the well, to push all the bad water out from the bottom to the top.  Good luck dude, you are creating a monster of a fishing machine !!   P.S.  Don,t forget the bilge pumps, both auto and manual switch     Kingfish



For a ski boat, this thing has a massive hull.  I really think it may have been designed for some big water.  The cool thing is it already has half the stuff you are talking about.  It is pretty decked out.  The only thing it is really lacking is a good bait tank, but I have a big one I take striper fishing with me.  It's not the best, but it will do!



Parker Phoenix said:


> Replace the empellor,(water pump) if it has been sitting for 5 years. You don't want to run hot out there.I bought a used boat that sat for two years and it let me down in the salt.



Once I get it running, I am going to do a bunch of "routine maintance" on it and replace a bunch of stuff like that.  Luckilly I live .6 miles from a boat ramp on Allatoona, so I put plenty of test hours on this thing before I make the first salty trip. 



Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Agreed. As in my picture, most of my salt fishing is done from the surf, or no farther than 3 miles out on a bay boat, so i can't speak for those extra 2 miles



I just started surf fishing 2 years ago and I LOVE it.  I just bought a Penn 525 mag and a Loomis 1448 that I can't wait to try out.  I think I will finally be able to get over the 2nd sand bar off of PCB    It amazed me how far that thing will throw.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jul 1, 2008)

pbmang said:


> I just started surf fishing 2 years ago and I LOVE it. I just bought a Penn 525 mag and a Loomis 1448 that I can't wait to try out. I think I will finally be able to get over the 2nd sand bar off of PCB  It amazed me how far that thing will throw.


 

Yeah, for sure. I can heave the thing a good 90-100 yds most every time and i'm nowhere close to some other fishermen i know... just rediculous, of course i guess 8 oz of weight helps most anyone throw 'er perty far

Good technique helps  ALOT.

And sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like a good trailer also. spend 5 years fishin outta the salt next to you , And then plan on come on down and try the Keys. Call it your Dream Season , 2 miles and your in the deep blue.ANYTHING can happen!!! July would be smokin.


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 20, 2009)

21-23' center console bay boat.  Sea Pro makes a nice one.  I have an older 23' fish master c.c. and ive been offshore 35 miles catching tuna with it, then you can also bay fish.  Great striper boat too.  23' rides the waves great.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jan 20, 2009)

Capt. Stan said it all. Don't be discouraged by all the negative replys. Do what you want while you can is what I live by. If I die out on the ocean, at least I was doing what I love instead of setting at home worrying about money. Just my 2c.


----------



## .303Hunter (Jan 21, 2009)

Destin Bound said:


> 21-23' center console bay boat.  Sea Pro makes a nice one.  I have an older 23' fish master c.c. and ive been offshore 35 miles catching tuna with it, then you can also bay fish.  Great striper boat too.  23' rides the waves great.


Where do you usually fish?? Destin?? We fish a Grady White Seafarer out of Destin. You running a single out 35miles??


----------

